# This can be my music thread.



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been sponging off other people nice piano videos for easy listening. Asked to show some cards, though a few rough edges... edit: is it strictly artwork here, or anything that comes under the broad definition? I don't get around much on some sections of this site.


----------



## fffffffffffffigs (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not sure I know what you're playing but it's pretty impressive. Is it something original? You can move your fingers really fast n_n


----------

